# Tractor Humor



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I had a very good laugh today, sort of at my neighbor, good friend, fishing buddy, fellow retiree's expense. It was such a golden opportunity I simply could not pass it up. Jerry has been away to Florida for the past 10 days visiting elderly relatives. This might be the last chance to visit with them. I had told Jerry previously that the NAA was showing some rust that I needed to fix before winter, but not when. Jerry has borrowed the NAA many times to do small jobs around his place. Mostly involved using the NAA and my 16 ft trailer to pick up cut brush, so he is very familiar with its operation. He wants to have the same arrangement with the 4000 in case he has a job which requires more HP and lift capacity than the NAA. Jerry treats my stuff better than his own so I have trouble in letting him borrow anything I own. Jerry needs to cover some exposed tree roots in the back yard that are tearing up his tyel?lawnmower deck ever time he mows. We scheduled to do this chore on Mon. Seeing Jerry was back from his trip, I called and told him to come up and get familiar with the equip we would be using to move dirt. We Could Save A Lot Of Time If He Knew how to operate the tractor attachments before hand. I hid the 4000 in the field next door and the newly painted NAA in the back yard. I told Jerry he was to operate the blue tractor and would he go out back and bring it around so we could hook up the first attachment we would need in the morning. Jerry was so excited that I trusted him to go get the 4000 by himself and bring it from around back. I did not get to see the expression on his face when he saw a blue NAA. When he brought the NAA around front he called me an unprintable bad name. Such language from atr church Deacon. Something about my mother being a female dog or something. I told Jerry he would get plenty of time on the 4000 once he ot some training and practice. Tensions eased and we both had a dog laugh over the "blue" tractor. All is forgiven I hope. Although when he left for home he reminded me that "paybacks are hell".


----------

